# New TTs from Russia...



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

I know that design is debatable, but it is only the beginning )
waiting for H&R spring...


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats and Welcome. Looks good to me!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I approve. It's gonna look even better with the drop :thumbup:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good! Can't really go wrong with black:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Sick! Are those Schmidts?


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Sick! Are those Schmidts?


Yeap, VN-line 8.5x18 ET33


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

vikeis said:


> Yeap, VN-line 8.5x18 ET33


1st to have schmidts on a mk2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: they look great, plent of room for a BBK


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> 1st to have schmidts on a mk2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: they look great, plent of room for a BBK


thx =)
what is BBK?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

vikeis said:


> thx =)
> what is BBK?


BBK = Big Brake Kit :thumbup:


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

kendoist4162 said:


> BBK = Big Brake Kit :thumbup:


no, there only 2-4 mm from rim to caliper =)))


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Luvin that red pieces with the black! Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

As always,
My statement stands 100% true.

Black.. best color ever. :beer:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> As always,
> My statement stands 100% true.
> 
> Black.. best color ever. :beer:


X 2 :thumbup:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> As always, My statement stands 100% true.
> Black.. best color ever. :beer:


hmm, not exactly 100% true - by definition black is the absence of color - but we get your drift :laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> hmm, not exactly 100% true - by definition black is the absence of color - but we get your drift :laugh:


Actually..... And to be a total geek.... Note last sentence of 2nd para....

Black can be defined as the visual impression experienced when no visible light reaches the eye. (This makes a contrast with whiteness, the impression of any combination of colors of light that equally stimulates all three types of color-sensitive visual receptors.)
Pigments that absorb light rather than reflect it back to the eye "look black". A black pigment can, however, result from a combination of several pigments that collectively absorb all colors. If appropriate proportions of three primary pigments are mixed, the result reflects so little light as to be called "black".
This provides two superficially opposite but actually complementary descriptions of black. Black is the lack of all colors of light, or an exhaustive combination of multiple colors of pigment. See also Primary colors


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

2 things to say:

1) One of the nicer and unique looking black MKII's. 
2) White is faster


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I like... but dont fully approve till its dumped :wave:welcome!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Stevelev said:


> 2 things to say:
> 
> 
> 2) White is faster


don't listen to this guy, he's new and is obviously delusional. I'm still pretty sure the fastest 1/4 mile time posted by anyone was by Alva and his car is definitely black.

Black is clearly the best color


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Although I meant my original post as a gentle nudge at certain color fanatics, to continue in geek-mode you state:



kendoist said:


> "Black can be defined as the visual impression experienced when no visible light reaches the eye....If appropriate proportions of three primary pigments are mixed, the result reflects so little light as to be called "black".


I would argue that called black" does not actually = black. The fact that you can use colors to create the impression of a lack of color does not refute either of our original definitions that black is the absence of light and therefore the absenece of color. Obviously we are talking physics and not car paint here as there are literally dozens of versions of black paint for cars. 

Perhaps we can move on to other pressing geek-related issues such as:

(1) Why does a black car look so fabulous immediately after detailing and so dirty 5 minutes later?

(2) With respect to which is faster, a black car or a white car - does the greater absorbtion of photons by the black car (which will tend to increase its temperature) make it faster or slower? 

Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

ohhh my God,
I've created a monster!
:laugh:

Black... best no color ever.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Black... best no color ever.


Now you're talkin' eace:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Love the OPs car and black looks sick. But seriously guys....White FTMFW


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the newbies always think they know more than us verterans :facepalm:


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm prefer the black =))


my idol is Alva and his dumped TTs... 
By the way why he deleted my topic from here?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> the newbies always think they know more than us verterans :facepalm:


Newbie? Thats hilarious. :wave: I was there when Vortex was born. True Story.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

vikeis said:


> I'm prefer the black =))
> 
> 
> my idol is Alva and his dumped TTs...
> By the way why he deleted my topic from here?


And PS I love your car, are you going to do any other red to balance it out or have you already? The red around the grill is a sick idea.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> And PS I love your car, are you going to do any other red to balance it out or have you already? The red around the grill is a sick idea.


yeap.... more red... but now i dono what else to do the red, but I do not despair and keep thinking... )
now I think can do back in black chin spoiler


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

vikeis said:


> yeap.... more red... but now i dono what else to do the red, but I do not despair and keep thinking... )
> now I think can do back in black chin spoiler


The small silver strip in the rear diffuser would be good in red, the mirror caps in red would look good or a small stubby wing like a MKI TT in red would look super cool.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> Newbie? Thats hilarious. :wave: I was there when Vortex was born. True Story.


not in the TT forum though, and that is to what I am referring. Since I bought mine at their launch, I've been around these particular parts for awhile. That's what is meant; if you want to get defensive over some sarcasm though, that's up to you.




I'd keep the lip spoiler red I think, it looks good like that. Next I'd take the blade out of the rear valance and have that done in red.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> The small silver strip in the rear diffuser would be good in red, the mirror caps in red would look good or a small stubby wing like a MKI TT in red would look super cool.


rear deffuser already black with red center lip ) i wonna buy a new MK2 extra spoiler, and make it red bottom, like iModTTs did with silver =))


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

vikeis said:


> rear deffuser already black with red center lip ) i wonna buy a new MK2 extra spoiler, and make it red bottom, like iModTTs did with silver =))


I endorse this message.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

SKNKWRX said:


> Love the OPs car and black looks sick. But seriously guys....White FTMFW


he is correct. 

but whats up with your bumper?? is that the new 2011 look?? your fog light vents look awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> not in the TT forum though, and that is to what I am referring. Since I bought mine at their launch, I've been around these particular parts for awhile. That's what is meant; if you want to get defensive over some sarcasm though, that's up to you.


Dont worry I am not a newbie about anything, ESPECIALLY sarcasm! Just throwing some back your way never got my panties in a twist since I was rolling commando.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> the newbies always think they know more than us verterans :facepalm:


Been on the boards since getting my 1st Audi in 2000 (TTS is my 5th) so yup ... 50 yr old Newbie. BTW, what's a verteran?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

janjan said:


> he is correct.
> 
> but whats up with your bumper?? is that the new 2011 look?? your fog light vents look awesome! :thumbup:


Yea for 2011 they changed the front slightly including the trim on the fogs. I want to sear a rear pic of the OPs car with tbhe red, ans if possible a pic of Stevelev's Podi OSIR guage I just got my OSIR mount last night (along with ECS wheel spacers and new rear plate LEDs) and I want to choose my guage.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> ... if possible a pic of Stevelev's Podi OSIR guage ...


The PODI Stepper gauge was the best match I could find at the time. Here ya go ...

Pre RNSe










After RNSe


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Is that the switchable one?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Is that the switchable one?


Yes sir.


----------



## StanfordW59 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Red trim is money :thumbup: United Gray 2007 MK5 Volkswagen Jetta in Portland Oregon


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Stevelev said:


> Yes sir.


Thanks Podi Guage ordered! Now back to sweet Russian TTS's!


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks great! I think painting the wheel lips red would help the flow of red from front to back... :thumbup:


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

russian tt's!!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

nonono)))
that is a Sax's TT ) on air suspension... great car with BBS LM )


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

vikeis said:


> nonono)))
> that is a Sax's TT ) on air suspension... great car with BBS LM )


Pics of the rear of your car please!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Pics of the rear of your car please!


tomorrow !!! =)


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry for bad quality and dirty car)


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

That is awesome! Don't do anymore red other than the spoiler supports you mentioned and you will have perfection! :thumbup:
(as long as you wash, of course...:laugh::laugh: )


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Looks great....now get this and paint it red!

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TTM2-TLSN-FG&Category_Code=TTM2EB


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

that's like MK1 3.2 spoiler)) 

i wonna this


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Both would look great.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

vikeis said:


> nonono)))
> that is a Sax's TT ) on air suspension... great car with BBS LM )


how can i get ahold of him. i have some questiosn because i am going to do air suspension but am having trouble findind the right kit. do you no if the whole shocks were swapped out and frame notched??


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

new pic my TTS from the back )
still waiting H&R and spoiler... )


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally get my H&R springs.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

stickers on body panels?!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, it's a sign of bad tone? in a month or two I'll do vinyl on the sides (APR style)


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Updates:

chiptun APR stage2+, APR fuel pump, Forge twincooler, K&N, custom exhaust 3" with Magnaflow,
methanol kit Snow performance


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

vikeis said:


> Updates:
> 
> chiptun APR stage2+, APR fuel pump, Forge twincooler, K&N, custom exhaust 3" with Magnaflow,
> methanol kit Snow performance


Nice!! :thumbup: you need red mirror housings tho. That would complete the red/black theme for you:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

yeap ) and i need new suspension, that too high)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Did you get rid of the Schmidts?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i like the Schmidts, 

here they are on my 1st A3..








19x9 and 19x9.5, fronts maximized for Porsche 6pot brakes and 14.1" rotors


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Engine tuning specs :

APR: HPFP, chip [Stage2+]
Forge: Twincooler, DV, Blowoff
K&N 
custom exhaust 3" with Magnaflow
methanol Snow perfomance

Some new pics and Dyno graphs










































Dyno

Engine








Wheels


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I can dig it.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

thx


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> I can dig it.


Ditto.

Ochen F'n Ha-rah-sho


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

What lens is that? Amazing shots!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

A moving picture is worth more than a hundred words.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

From Russia with Love!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Big thx guyz 

i dono wich lens used for this shots =(


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

seems to be a fixed lens with spot on aperture.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> seems to be a fixed lens with spot on aperture.


i was thinking the same thing, like a f/1.4 or 1.8


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

New pics with new wheels and suspension)


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

red is definitely a good look.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

vikeis said:


> New pics with new wheels and suspension)


I love these wheels, any more details on them?


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

wheels was made in Russian manufacture company SA http://www.sa-group.biz/en/
they are forged, 19x9J ET45 weight: 9.2 kg (20.28 lb)


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice wheels for shure. 235 or 245 tires ?


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

245/35 Kumho spt1


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

vikeis said:


> 245/35 Kumho spt1


Any minor rubbing ?


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

nope, no rubbing =)


----------

